# Trial videos



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

a few videos from this weekend.

Here's a video of Flip doing utility. NQ. He has a problem with running past me after the jump on the left.





 
Flip doing open. Another NQ. Had a 199 going until he decided to go down on his sit. That was something I didn't see coming!





 
So for Flip the weekend resulted in 3 NQ's and 2 OTCH points for a utility 2nd. some day my dog will be able to do stays! At least he can heel - his heeling scores for the four classes were 1/2, 1/2, 1/2, 0.

I let Conner come out to play in graduate Novice yesterday. He had so much fun. I was struggling not to laugh during his figure 8 - that's his retired version of rembering to slow down on the inside. I just let him do what he wanted, it was purely about letting him have fun.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed watching those videos!!! So much fun, I love how they smile the whole time too. Great job!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so impressed...nice work!

Pete


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute! I love how happy the seniors look during their fun runs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Those were great. I especially liked watching Conner. Looks like he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love showing. I know some people don't like the showing part, they only do it to prove their training. I would show every weekend if I could afford it! I'm looking at doing my first trial in Arkansas next month.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ya'll looked great. Good Luck in Arkansas! Hopefully, you will have good weather for the drive up there. Feb. seems to be wicked trying to decide if it wants to go into Spring or hang on to Winter.


----------

